# Transformer Prime worth it?



## ESTK921 (May 12, 2012)

Hi all.
I had a few questions about the transformer prime.
Now, I want a tablet that is efficient and powerful but also has a keyboard dock and 10 inch screenunder 400(Excluding dock).
I found the transformer prime and the TF300 suited my needs perfectly but I was wondering if, being prime owners I assume, you would recommend the Prime with its wifi problems or the TF300 instead. Or is that wifi problem not noticable?(I dont care for GPS). 
Also, if you could give me any feedback on how the prime feels, works, best ROM options etc that would be very helpful.
Thank you


----------



## ultrastigi (Jul 12, 2011)

I never had a problem with my wifi on my prime. I think its a great tablet. I haven't played with the 300 so I can't compare. I would recommend the prime if you know it already suits your needs. I watch movies and read books/comics and play some games and surf the net.

As for roms I run jermaine15's rom. There some based off of stock and some off cm9.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ThunderRootedDragon (Sep 1, 2011)

ESTK921 said:


> Hi all.
> I had a few questions about the transformer prime.
> Now, I want a tablet that is efficient and powerful but also has a keyboard dock and 10 inch screenunder 400(Excluding dock).
> I found the transformer prime and the TF300 suited my needs perfectly but I was wondering if, being prime owners I assume, you would recommend the Prime with its wifi problems or the TF300 instead. Or is that wifi problem not noticable?(I dont care for GPS).
> ...


I've never had wifi issues either. But would have to ask what you plan on using it for.

Obviously, asus dropped the ball a few times here and it is noticeable, especially with respect to write speed and scheduler. -- This is a big plus for me, as all the deving going on is really exciting and new -- I think deving is doing a fine job of making up for it. That aside, I really do love my prime, running AOKP since day one and have tried some other stock ROMS but need the customization AOKP provides -- I think the hottest issue right now is landing a stable kernel/applying stable tweeks to get the most of it. For me this is not an issue, as I primarily use my prime as a tinker toy...LMAO







...Seriously, this is not a professional device for me and it gets its use, tinkering, browsing, and being pretty to look at for photos, video, youtube. I also do some streaming, and lite downloading and it handles it all like a champ. In the end it depends what you will expect out of it, like anything else, that will dictate if you are happy. I do not use the keyboard, and from what I can tell it can, at times, add an additional variable to complicate things -- doesn't seem to be a deal breaker though, as they seem to be minor issues.

*oh, is it worth it? Hellz yes.


----------



## buxtahuda (Jan 31, 2012)

A bit late, I always forget about RootzWiki







Anwho, my 2 cents, and keep in mind I'm on stock update .28, so I have literally 0 experience with any of the custom ROMs and their fixes/features.

*This is a toy.*

Yes, it has a keyboard, which helps incredibly with productivity and general use, but remember this is a mobile device and an Android one, so most of the environment is for media consumption and light games. We're seeing some near-console quality games coming out (including old console games ) and lots of fun uses of the Tegra3 technology, and of course there are plenty of useful "office" apps but nothing as fully-featured as the Microsoft suite and similar PC software. There are some good note-taking apps, but Android devices in general (we're no exception) suffer from inaccurate diagonal-lines which make writing (for me and IMO) a true digital art-form. Of course the coder in you can have fun, there are terminal emulators and a few good editing apps which make the keyboard a nice plus. It's of course superb (after a customized build.prop, overclocking, and a number of other performance tweaks) at web-browsing and keeping up with (consuming) news and other media, and there are a number of unique, robust browsers available (including your usuals Chrome and FireFox). The screen is fantastic (if not a bit "cool;" its colors are noticeably lighter and less saturated than many competitors'), I love being able to use it outdoors at any time of day, but the Super IPS+ does drain the battery considerably quicker; not a surprise since screens are usually the largest consumer. Many scoff at taking pictures with tablets, but it takes superb pictures and video and I find myself relying on it when I need a particularly detailed, clear picture of something.

However, that same technology makes this an extraordinarily unreliable device. Slow disk I/O, old drivers, and (at least stock ASUS) a high probability of the two causing extreme graphical tearing, screen flashing, and other anomolies at some point, often ending in a random reboot, have always brought up questions concerning reliability. You may or may not ever experience the issues, many never mention them or have it happen, but I myself have found it increasingly hard to ever say to someone "Hey, check this out!" and actually show them something other than an app not responding, a flashing epileptic-inducing screen, or just a freeze and reboot. Some videos, or maybe all videos some times, will begin looping a small segment of video while the audio continues always ending in an unresponsive tablet and reboot.

I could never recommend this device to a student or novice Android user. And always realize that unlocking the bootloader and installing custom software will void the warranty.

I tried to be as well-rounded and fair as I had time to on my lunch-break, but in the end it's all personal opinion and preference; I love my Prime and couldn't really live without it (over-exaggeration). It's the most wonderful thing to be able to choose on the fly whether to touch a screen or trackpad (or mouse) depending on what would be more comfortable or accurate. But as much as I love the Prime (and all its great developers), I have grown to understand ASUS and will likely not purchase another of their products for quite some time.


----------



## Grog (Nov 7, 2011)

buxtahuda said:


> .... I have grown to understand ASUS and will likely not purchase another of their products for quite some time.


That's why I'm on the edge with getting the N7.


----------



## Ironlion45 (Sep 3, 2012)

All this Asus-bashing is silly. And I'm quite suspicious about it, because so many of the problems reported are ones I never had! Installing a custom firmware has well and truly eliminated the last lingering issues that did remain (the Baked Black Bean 3, soon to be released, is almost perfect in this regard).

And I also notice how many of the complaints posted in internet forums seem to take their talking points right out of Apple's marketing handbook.


----------

